# Logging in to FreeBSD



## gangolfer (Jul 14, 2014)

I have burned an ISO DVD of FreeBSD. When I try to install it I am asked for my username and password which I did not have. Please help?

Thank you,

gangolfer


----------



## fonz (Jul 14, 2014)

If it's an installation ISO, the username is root and no password is needed.


----------



## gangolfer (Jul 14, 2014)

Thank  you but this did not work. Oops.


----------



## fonz (Jul 14, 2014)

What kind of ISO did you burn, then?


----------



## gangolfer (Jul 15, 2014)

FreeBSD-9.3 RC3AMD 64 -DVD1. ISO


----------



## SirDice (Jul 15, 2014)

The installer doesn't require a username and password. When exactly are you asked to login?


----------

